# App Abo Android



## wer112 (8. Jan 2021)

Ich habe eine App entwickelt, die ich schon hochgeladen habe(ist noch in der Überprüfung). Leider kann man die nur kostenlos oder für ein festen Preis anbieten. Ich möchte gerne, das die ganze App ein einziges Abo ist. Ich weiß nicht wie ich das Umsetzen kann. Ich benötige daher eure Hilfe. Gibt es einen Code der sowas kann bzw. Wo ist eine genaue Anleitung? Die App soll nur als Abo gehen.

Hättet ihr einen Code den ich verwenden kann bzw. Wo steht es?(Bitte nicht mich auf Google Billings hinweisen, da ich ersten kein Englisch kann und zweitens nicht genau steht, wie ich die App als Abo mache.

Würde sogar Geld spenden 😉.

Ich freue mich schon auf hilfreiche Antworten


----------



## White_Fox (9. Jan 2021)

wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Bitte nicht mich auf Google Billings hinweisen, da ich ersten kein Englisch kann


Aber du hast ein ganzes Programm zustandebekommen...?


----------



## kneitzel (9. Jan 2021)

https://developer.android.com/google/play/billing/subscriptions beschreibt das doch eigentlich...

Und wenn man kein Englisch kann (Das ist recht blöd - in der Entwicklung ist das schon relativ wichtig ... aber ok), dann läßt an einfach eine automatische Übersetzung laufen. In Chrome kann man jede Seite übersetzen lassen....


----------



## wer112 (9. Jan 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> https://developer.android.com/google/play/billing/subscriptions beschreibt das doch eigentlich...
> 
> Und wenn man kein Englisch kann (Das ist recht blöd - in der Entwicklung ist das schon relativ wichtig ... aber ok), dann läßt an einfach eine automatische Übersetzung laufen. In Chrome kann man jede Seite übersetzen lassen....


Aber da steht ja nicht drinnen, wie ich das als App Abo mache und dies dann in der App hinzufügen. Wenn ich denn Code irgendwo herbekommen, Würde ich ja auch entsprechend zahlen...


----------



## wer112 (9. Jan 2021)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Aber du hast ein ganzes Programm zustandebekommen...?


Ja, befindet sich bereits in der Überprüfung. Man muss nicht Englisch können, wenn man weiß, was man tut. 
z.B. weiß ich nicht was OnCklickListerner heißt, aber ich weiß was er kann und wie man ihn richtig einsetzen kann. 

Jeder Programmierer hat ein anderen Java Bereich(Computer Programme, Computer  2D Spiele, Computer 3D Spiele, Handy Spiele, Internet Spiele/Apps..., .....

Ich beherrsche die Sprache eigentlich soweit, das ich einfache Apps programmieren kann ohne Hintergrundprozesse, ohne Internet, ohne Datenbanken und ohne In App Käufe.
Ich habe leider zu spät angefangen, da sich das Mit dem Programm installieren nicht hinbekam....


----------



## mrBrown (10. Jan 2021)

wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Man muss nicht Englisch können, wenn man weiß, was man tut.
> z.B. weiß ich nicht was OnCklickListerner heißt, aber ich weiß was er kann und wie man ihn richtig einsetzen kann.


Das ist aber jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, oder? 🤨


----------



## wer112 (10. Jan 2021)

mrBrown hat gesagt.:


> Das ist aber jetzt nicht ernst gemeint, oder? 🤨


Wieso nicht? Es gibt soviele Sachen, man muss genau wissen, was es kann, dann lernt man nebenbei Englisch. Am Anfang wusste ich nicht was If heißt,  aber wusste was es kann und somit weiß ich, das es Wenn heißt....


----------



## White_Fox (10. Jan 2021)

wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Ja, befindet sich bereits in der Überprüfung. Man muss nicht Englisch können, wenn man weiß, was man tut.
> z.B. weiß ich nicht was OnCklickListerner heißt, aber ich weiß was er kann und wie man ihn richtig einsetzen kann.


Das glaubt dir doch niemand...ich jedenfalls nicht. Außer es ist irgendein triviales Kindergartenprogramm auf dem Niveau von Hallo Welt.
Aber die Benutzer dann damit über einer Abofalle abzuzocken - bei dir piepts wohl.


----------



## kneitzel (10. Jan 2021)

White_Fox hat gesagt.:


> Das glaubt dir doch niemand...ich jedenfalls nicht. Außer es ist irgendein triviales Kindergartenprogramm auf dem Niveau von Hallo Welt.
> Aber die Benutzer dann damit über einer Abofalle abzuzocken - bei dir piepts wohl.


Also das können wir doch nicht wissen. Auch ohne Englisch Kenntnisse kann er ja mit Hilfe von deutschen Büchern und so einiges machen ...



wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Aber da steht ja nicht drinnen, wie ich das als App Abo mache und dies dann in der App hinzufügen. Wenn ich denn Code irgendwo herbekommen, Würde ich ja auch entsprechend zahlen...


Doch, das findet sich auch alles - man muss nur den jeweiligen Links folgen. Um es konkret zu sagen: Da gibt es ein "Create and configure your product" Link. Und wenn man dem folgt, dann findet man "create a subscription".

Aber generell geht es hier auch um rechtliche Dinge. wenn Du also hier Verträge und ähnliches abschließt, dann solltest Du verstehen, was Du da machst. Und wenn es Dinge nur auf Englisch geben sollte, dann muss man Englisch können. Wenn Du es selbst nicht kannst, dann muss es jemand für Dich übersetzen. Das kann man zur Not auch als Dienstleistung bekommen. Auf Wunsch kann ich auch einen Kontakt herstellen von jemandem, der das freiberuflich macht. Deutscher, der in die USA ausgewandert ist. Es gibt aber auch hierzu Vermittlungswebseiten. Die kenne ich nicht, aber da könnte ich zur Not auch fragen.
Aber ganz klar: Das kostet dann Geld! 

Aber wenn die Automatische Übersetzung nicht ausreichen sollte, dann wäre das eine Möglichkeit.


----------



## White_Fox (10. Jan 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Also das können wir doch nicht wissen. Auch ohne Englisch Kenntnisse kann er ja mit Hilfe von deutschen Büchern und so einiges machen ...



Es ist vielleicht nicht gänzlich unmöglich - aber ich halte die Wahrscheinlichkeit für sehr gering. Und dann noch so ein Blödsinn wie


wer112 hat gesagt.:


> Man muss nicht Englisch können, wenn man weiß, was man tut.


also bitte. Und wenn man selber ein eigenes Programm schreibt stößt man sehr schnell auf Probleme, deren direkte Lösung mal nicht in einem deutschsprachigen Standardwerk erläutert ist. Dann muß man im Internet suchen und findet normalerweise Stack Overflow und spätestens da merkt man dann, daß es ohne Englischkenntnisse einfach Mist ist. Auch wenn es Googel Translate gibt. Und ich glaube nicht, daß einem halbwegs verständigen Menschen solche Worte dann immer noch so leicht aus den Fingern flutschen.

Und nehmen wir mal des Disputs halber mal an, er hat ein ernstzunehmendes Programm ohne Englischkenntnisse zustande gebracht: dann würde er auch selber darauf kommen die Google Dokumentation durch den Übersetzer zu jagen.

Nö, mich erinnert das an ganz klassische Trollthreads aus dem mikrocontroller.net.


----------



## wer112 (10. Jan 2021)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Also das können wir doch nicht wissen. Auch ohne Englisch Kenntnisse kann er ja mit Hilfe von deutschen Büchern und so einiges machen ...
> 
> 
> Doch, das findet sich auch alles - man muss nur den jeweiligen Links folgen. Um es konkret zu sagen: Da gibt es ein "Create and configure your product" Link. Und wenn man dem folgt, dann findet man "create a subscription".
> ...


Ich habe die Reihen folge gemacht, implementiert, dann in das wie im Artikel zu machen, ich bin dafür zu dumm, es zeigt ein haufend fehler an. Ich werde es jetzt ein Auftrag schalten. Ich hoffe, das jemand das für Geld hinbekommt. Leider gibt es keine Beispiel Videos.  Habe jetzt es in Twago geschalten.


----------

